# help!!!!!bent and twisted leaves



## hellbent72 (Jan 28, 2006)

65 gal , 2 96w compact flourecent 6700k, 1 30watt shop light, eco complete substrate co2 ph 6.6 gh6-kh 5 ei dosing with seachem products . i am having problems with bent and twisted leaves . my amazon swords the worst all my plants are growing great but twisted . i use 100percent r/o i adding baking soda and kent ro right to get things back up and have even uped my gh to see if that helps but no luck. what am i doing wrong ? will send pics but I am not sure how to upload them please please help


----------



## hooha (Apr 21, 2005)

How are you dosing the Seachem products? Per their website's recommendations?

My first guess would be a nitrate deficiency.....


----------



## hellbent72 (Jan 28, 2006)

i use about a 25% more than they recommmend it is a heavly planted tank and all my plants grow great. the swords put out new leaves every day it seems like. can low nitates cause that also


----------



## hooha (Apr 21, 2005)

Is it only with the swords that the leaves are curling and all the other plants are growing great? If that's the case I would look try root tab ferts for your swords, as they are heavy root feeders....


----------



## hellbent72 (Jan 28, 2006)

i have root tabs in there it helped a bid but not for long. my jungle val the new growth is wavey.and i have a crypt that i got about 2months ago and now that its is starting to grow its doing the same. I havent really looked long and hard at the rest of my plants because my discus are cleaning a spot to lay eggs so i will have to wait a day to pull the eggs out and tell you what other plants are having problems. with a gh of 5-6 would you think calcium would be low? should I does 25% more nitates. i was having small dots of algea on my glass so i uped the phos. and it seemed to help so I am up to any ideas for the greater good . thanks


----------



## hooha (Apr 21, 2005)

With a GH of 5-6 I'm surprised you got the discus to spawn  (myth, I know)

Have you checked out your ratio of Ca to Mg with that hardness?
Crypts are root feeders as well.....check out how the other plants are doing and let us know.


----------



## hellbent72 (Jan 28, 2006)

do i just buy a ca test kit and test or is there another way and what about ma how do i test. and about the discus. i think it all depends on the fish because i have had them at lower hardnes and its all the same they spawn usually once every 10-12 days in a community tank. when i change my water i add 78' water but my tank is usually arouind 82 but i have noticed that adding lower temp water or lower my heater temp usually gets them in the mood. when i first started with discus i tried every thing i read about low ph and harness and they seem to do better with my current setup. but also mine are not wild and i think that makes a difference. i find plants much much harder


----------



## hooha (Apr 21, 2005)

lol, yeah that's the truth....I had discus before as well and I find a planted tank harder as well.

You can get an idea of the Ca:Mg ratio with a GH hardness test kit and a Calcium test kit. I'll have to defer the math to those that actually know (I had a box kit that had both, and had the instructions on how to figure it out using the GH and the Ca values).


----------

